# The Montecristo Room Herf....



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Here are 3 pictures from the last montecristo room herf...

Picture #1 is Doogie relaxing after spending 2 weeks on the road...
Picture #2 is Jam and Don Francisco
Picture #3 is our host Tony Riccardi...

There were no pictures of Dozer as we have a peace accord of no picture taking of each other... And Yesenia was too close to Dozer to uphold the peace treaty...


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks like a great time! Wish I could have made it!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

next one is at your place Barry. much needed relaxation with my fellow BOTL's and Sotl


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

thanks for sharing


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Great Pics Barry


----------

